

Researchers Create 3-D Models With Flickr Photos - qjz
http://chronicle.com/blogs/wiredcampus/researchers-create-3-d-models-with-flickr-photos/28614

======
qjz
For video of individual landmarks, visit:
<http://www.cs.unc.edu/~jmf/rome_on_a_cloudless_day/>

